# high oil pressure



## brickcityart (May 15, 2018)

Hi, I got a high oil pressure read on my 2004 GTO. Does anybody know where the oil
pressure relief valve is on the LS1 engine. How hard is it to replace? Any other ideas that could
make the oil pressure be too high. Thanks for any information you can share. Johnny


----------

